# Chances of getting pregnant?



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

My husband and I have been using the withdrawal 'method' for something like 3 years, and haven't been pregnant yet, granted we don't DTD that often....









What are the chances of getting pregnant using the withdrawal method? Does anyone know, other than websites geared towards teens, the searching is driving me nuts!!

Basically, getting pregnant right now would be awesome for us both, and not knowing every cycle if I am is tiresome. I've charted, but I can't be bothered honestly. We aren't trying, or not trying, therefore there is also often some left over 'love' on me, and often inside I assume too!

Ok, now that I've typed that, it seems as though we are basically as good as TTC, haha.

So, in a perfect world, what do you think the chances are of conceiving using the pull-out 'method'.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
So, in a perfect world, what do you think the chances are of conceiving using the pull-out 'method'.

I'm pretty sure it has the hightest conception/failure rate of all...I'm guessing probably upwards of 20% or more thanks to the little pre-swimmers, kwim?


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I just seems to unfair...you know.

Women trying and trying, but something like upwards of 19% (according to the FDA 1997, I just found it) chances during the first year.

Hmmm, with those %'s I swear I should be pregnant by now.

Thanks for the reply, maybe this year will be in!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

pull out alone isn't a method.

You have to couple it with timing your fertile times. Then you will have a decent margin of results.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
Hmmm, with those %'s I swear I should be pregnant by now.

lol...i've been thinking the same thing! I had my IUD removed last Nov and we've been using W/d method pretty much (everynow-and-then condoms) since then. Hmmm, I never though about it that way- maybe I should step up my seduction methods so this "accident" will happen already!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree, pull out isn't really a "method".


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

We used it for a long time, and I never conceived, but it turned out I had PCOS. Ironically, at my age, even IVF has only a 20% chance. Sigh.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

planned parenthood says with _perfect_ use it is 96% effective, my diaphragm is only 94% effective with perfect use!

of course, if he doesn't get out in time, it's as good as using no method at all. but honestly, if you aren't trying to prevent, and not actively trying to conceive, it sounds like you're TTC







Using no method at all, there's about a 20% chance of getting pregnant each cycle


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I know it isn't a method....there is no method to it....unless you ask my DH!









20% per cycle eh.....

And we are TTC according to what we are/aren't using, just not mentally ready to call it TTC.

Waiting for a little 'surprise' then.


----------

